# 2006 Murano gas tank



## Ashraf_Khater (Nov 8, 2015)

Hello everyone,
I bought a 2006 Murano about a year ago it was great but I had one problem with that the gas tank was very small and I always wondered that because it couldn't but more than 45 liters in it, but that didn't represent a problem for me because I drive in the city. then one day I looked online for the tank capacity and I found out that it was 80 liters and I wondered why my gas tank is like the half of that. 
so my question is where is the rest of tank or it is possible that the previous owner changed the tank?


----------

